# What is this?



## Gypsy (Jan 1, 2015)

We caught this guy on our trail camera back in April and again this week on video (bad quality). I am trying to find out what it is. We aren't in Utah, and our part of the country isn't suppose to have what some have guessed it is, although people report seeing them. I'm not sure if I am in the right place for this or not, but does anyone have any guesses?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like a Mountain Lion to me.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Hard to say with nothing to compare its size to but I'm saying lynx-the body looks too short for a lion to me.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I **** I taw a puddy tat. The house variety if I had to guess.-------SS


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 1, 2015)

We do have Bobcat, (Have pics of him too) but no lynx. And this guy has a long tail.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^^^^Holy Crap" I got censored quoting Tweety Bird. Who'd a thunk?^^^^^^^^


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I think you miss spelled tawt...


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 1, 2015)

*Comparison*

I apologize I should have thought to do this to begin with but... here is a comparison pic of my Lab. The distance of the trees from the camera is 25yds. She is exactly 4ft long (nose-tip to tail-tip) and her height at the top of her front shoulders is 22in.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

still tough to say because it's dark and difficult to tell where the animal is on that lil rise.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Mountain lion kitten? Maybe. What state are you from?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm guessing it's a bobcat with its back leg extended, looking like a long tail.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

House cat


----------

